# Thought i'd share....



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Found some of these cool pictures of my goats so thought i'd share them with you guys!!!arty:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!

What breed is the buck? His head shape is very different.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

hello,He is a pedigree anglo nubian Mr osment troy. he is the champion in auckland NZ. Troy has come lots of times in shows 1st 2nd or 3rd!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

:shocked: :shock: I LOVE the two in the first 2 pictures!!! 
Can I take them off your hands?? 
I really really want a Nubian with that coloring one day!!!
Did I mention they're beautiful?!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Their ears!- I love how they're trimmed in black...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Your goats are all gorgeous you should be very proud


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

thanks everyone! i really appreciate the nice comments!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...too cute and what a handsome buck!! also love the captions lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Gorgeous goats


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Thx for sharing! Great pics.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

thx for viewing! cool comment!!!:bday:
dayofthunder!!!
hahaha LOL


----------

